# What to look for in a 60-65inch 1080 LED/LCD to get Plasma close quality?



## kat.hayes (Jul 10, 2014)

I’m considering a 60—65inch 1080 LED/LCD
The display will be used in a room that gets natural light, and some of it can be controlled with blinds.

The display will be used for DirecTV, Blu Ray, and light video games, I’m not too concerned about “Smart” features, I’m currently using an AppleTV.

I think I would have bought a Panasonic plasma if they were still readily available. With that said, can anyone please give me some general advice/recommendation on what to look for in a 60—65inch 1080 LED/LCD? What refresh rate, feature list, etc. for good visual quality?

Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You should set a budget first! I have and would recommend the Samsung F-8500. The features are really up to you make sure to have proper inputs for your needs. I suggest you go to a store and play with the remote make sure you like it and how the set operates.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

B-one is right with the budget thing, and the remote thing. Most of us would probably overlook a bad remote or GUI, if a tv had good enough pic quality. But there are plenty who would just as easily take a step down in picture if the set is easier to navigate. 
Tvs are like speakers in their subjective nature. 
Personally I would still try to find a plasma. There are still (IMO) not that many LED backlit tvs that can deliver the same picture. I can't stand the look of 120/240hz displays. All I see is a soap opera effect. Some don't see it/don't mind it, even like it. If you want good black levels, I would say look for a local dimming set. Perimeter lit LEDs can suffer from uniformity issues, and tend to wash out blacks since individual pixels can't go totally black like plasma cells, some light bleeds through. That's where local dimming comes in. They can shut of groups of LEDs behind parts of screen that are showing the dark part of an image. They are more expensive.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

kat.hayes said:


> I’m considering a 60—65inch 1080 LED/LCD
> The display will be used in a room that gets natural light, and some of it can be controlled with blinds.
> 
> The display will be used for DirecTV, Blu Ray, and light video games, I’m not too concerned about “Smart” features, I’m currently using an AppleTV.
> ...


Ive sold and installed several of these SONY's... They are an EXcellent picture quality without breaking the bank

Its the KDL 65W850 A Which is a 2013 model on sale at the Best store for $1699... 

The 2014 models are a significant downgrade in quality IMO - different screen and ridiculous wedge shape.... SO do not get the B models....


----------



## mvision7m (Feb 9, 2013)

kat.hayes said:


> I&#146;m considering a 60&#151;65inch 1080 LED/LCD The display will be used in a room that gets natural light, and some of it can be controlled with blinds. The display will be used for DirecTV, Blu Ray, and light video games, I&#146;m not too concerned about &#147;Smart&#148; features, I&#146;m currently using an AppleTV. I think I would have bought a Panasonic plasma if they were still readily available. With that said, can anyone please give me some general advice/recommendation on what to look for in a 60&#151;65inch 1080 LED/LCD? What refresh rate, feature list, etc. for good visual quality? Thanks in advance!!!!


It's a shame you missed out on owning a Panasonic plasma. If you were willing to work a little and looked hard enough, you may still find a few ST60s or even VT60s (if you don't mind paying a little bit of a premium due to scarcity). I own a VT30 and a ZT60 and love them both. The ZT60 especially has all of the right qualities that have earned it it's excellent performance reputation. 

Some of us are video purists (to the extent we each can be) and go in for things like native contrast ratio, black level performance (which is part of a set's overall contrast prowess), color reproduction, motion handling (24Hz/1080p) and it's ability to be fully ISF calibrated by a pro with the proper equipment. 

Others don't care as much about some or all of those criteria and buy what looks good to them in the store while they're out shopping/comparing and are perfectly happy with their choice thereafter. 

I personally have yet to see an LCD that ticks all the right boxes for me. It's plasma all the way and if I were in the market for a new set if be looking for lightly used ZT60s, VT60s and if I couldn't find either if spring for a Samsung F8500. 

As others mentioned, budget and space are also very important factors. How much can you afford to spend on a new set and how big a screen can you accommodate. 

Value Electronics yearly top TV shoutout is coming up in August, they'll have plenty of top shelf candidates for you to choose from once the votes and tallies are in. 

Good luck.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive sold and installed several of these SONY's... They are an EXcellent picture quality without breaking the bank
> 
> Its the KDL 65W850 A Which is a 2013 model on sale at the Best store for $1699...
> 
> The 2014 models are a significant downgrade in quality IMO - different screen and ridiculous wedge shape.... SO do not get the B models....


I'm starting to shop for a new TV currently I have a 42" (non-Kuro) 720p Elite. It still works great. I looked at the 55"KDL 800 for $1299 and the same size 950 for $300 more. How would your rate these sets?onder:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

class a said:


> I'm starting to shop for a new TV currently I have a 42" (non-Kuro) 720p Elite. It still works great. I looked at the 55"KDL 800 for $1299 and the same size 950 for $300 more. How would your rate these sets?onder:


I rate these at 8.5 out of 10 for Picture quality - compared to 4K but are twice the price. You cant go wrong with the 2013 Sony KDL models ... They are very very good PQ at this price point - even in a bright room... Only cons are sharp side viewing angle is poor as with any LED... As I have warned DO NOT be sold on the 2014 B models... completely different screen = LG parts....

Also be sure to use high bandwidth HDMI cables as they will make a difference...


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

I would take a look at the new E and M series LCD's from Vizio. Excellent performance and if you are on a budget are really tough to beat. Sure plasma has a better picture but its gone and we just have to move on. LCD is here to stay and the performance gaps keep getting smaller.


----------

